# Big bass - opinion on weight needed



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

I know this is my personal best, unfortunately I didn’t have a scale! Fish was just over 21 1/2 inches long. I told my friends I thought it was 5 1/2 - 5 3/4 (leaning towards the heavy). I’ve already done the google search for estimating weight by size. But this one was winter-fat. One friend swears it looks closer to six, another a
Is sticking with 5 1/2. Wonder what anyone else thinks. In my fishing journal I just listed as personal best, because I had never caught a five pounder largemouth in Ohio. 

no matter what - it was fun!!!
Sorry can’t seem to format pic the right way.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

You really dont need us to tell you.....that's a nice bass! But, I just did! Looks 5 all day to me. Hoping for a nice one tomorrow after work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Full of eggs? 6lb or better.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice fish


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Any where from 5 1/2 to 6 1/2
Nice fish!


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Snakecharmer said:


> View attachment 350843


Thanks for the pic format!


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Second pic i can see without standing on my head.....LOL
Definitly 5 - 5 1/2, maybe a little more or less. Nice catch anyhoo.


----------



## Bronson (May 16, 2014)

That hat makes it look bigger!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice bass! Did you catch it on a chatterbait?


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

No matter what that is a beautiful fish!!! I would lean more towards 6# just because of the pre spawn belly on it!


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

I'd call it 6lb. But if you really wanted to drill down on it and get an exact weight, we would have to know the lake you caught it at, the lure you used, the depth, and the clarity of the water. Lol come on just funnin.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

C


cane pole said:


> I'd call it 6lb. But if you really wanted to drill down on it and get an exact weight, we would have to know the lake you caught it at, the lure you used, the depth, and the clarity of the water. Lol come on just funnin.[/QUOTE
> 
> Chatterbait (white)
> 3 feet of water
> ...


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Lewzer said:


> Nice bass! Did you catch it on a chatterbait?


Yes


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

This is the time of year those big ones go cruise'n.


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

Five and a half to over six. Assuming it was measured with mouth completely closed and tail compressed, I'd lean on the heavier side of that.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Must be new to fishing.
No scale? Clearly 10lbs...
;-)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

My PB was 6.0lbs on the nose and was 21.5” and that was in July. Prespawn like this probably over 6lbs.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice fish buddy


----------



## walleye30 (Dec 25, 2019)

April fish as big as it looks 6 or bigger all day!!! Great Fish !!!!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I had a 19incher with the same profile. It was 4.85lbs. --Tim


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

I caught a 19.5" and it weighed 5.5 lbs.


----------

